#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [製作] 密!自製獸腳完全製作公開!!

## 狐狸

照片有很多~~很多~~~~大家可以開著網頁先去做別的事XD

OK~大家好~~~
這次製作的主題是"獸腳"~~

經過我上次製作的白色毛毛鞋穿出去的經驗....
很多路人都會問你是去哪裡買的XD~連百貨公司專櫃小姐都會跑來問你唷XD""

繼上次的製作後...
這次我想要做的其實跟獸裝的鞋子有點不同...
ㄧ般來說，獸裝因為體型比較大，所以鞋子也會大許多
另外，也因為是用在表演場合..所以ㄧ般來說大多都是用拖鞋來製作。

而我這次的呢，是要製作ㄧ般時候可以穿出去的"逛街"獸鞋~
沒錯!!就是可以穿出去玩的獸鞋....
但是，如果製作的跟獸裝ㄧ樣大的話，ㄧ定會很怪!!
畢竟沒有穿獸裝還穿那麼大的鞋子...好怪XD
所以我這次要強調的就是""盡量付合人體比例大小的鞋子，堅固耐用""

以下就是成功後的照片啦~~~~

KOFU說這可以拿去美國毛毛展賣...聽了好高興XD




















下面的則是我把我以前做的毛毛手套裝上了爪子~~~~

(謝謝酷必幫我洗的那麼亮XD)

----------


## 狐狸

狐貍：喜歡嗎?我教你~~~
路人甲：(下跪)..嗚嗚嗚~我輸了.....
OS：你當你在演"功夫"呀...= =

好了~~~話不多說.
就來公開我的製作方法吧!!!!!

其實不會很難，也不會很貴...
所以呢~其實大家只要花點心思就可以做成了!!!

既然都公開製作方法了...
大家不要在ㄧ直說自己不會做或者是手不靈巧喔!!!!

照片當然是不勝實物啦!!所以啦~~辛苦得成果有代價，
完成後你們會愛死他的!!!!

只要有心~大家都可以獸化~若是無心..........

----------------------------------------------------------------

其實呢~大家如果是要製作人偶裝的鞋子啦..
其實製作方法都差不多啦...只是說布偶奘的鞋子製作方法要製作的大ㄧ點就是了!!
另外~用拖鞋就可以了!!

----------------------------------------------------------------

首先呢~~大家請先準備好以下材料!!



1. 鞋子ㄧ雙 --之前說過了因為我這次主要是要強調可以穿出去逛街..所以選擇了鞋子來
 製作...不然的話其實用拖鞋就可以了!!看個人需求囉!!。 大家可以選用不要的鞋子(請先洗乾淨!!!)...或者是去便宜賣鞋子的地方買最便宜的鞋子..例如：功夫鞋.一雙100~200之間!!!

2.熱熔槍&熱熔膠 --五金行或者是DIY材料店(例如：小熊媽媽).特力屋、文具店都可以買的到!!小隻熱熔槍大約一百元.大隻熱熔膠ㄧ隻好像10元...便宜又好用!!

3.較硬的泡棉 --這個泡棉壓起來有一些彈性，並非非常硬或軟...如果買不到的人可以去其他東西來代替，想的到的都可以..海綿..保麗龍(要用雕刻的)..都OK...
我是在台北華陰街那邊買的..(台北市華陰街175號--立旺膠業)我買的80元..可以做兩雙鞋子了@"@



4.絨毛布 -- 價錢不定.建議大家可以去網拍尋找.或者是到台北永樂市場挑選(有很多唷!!)

5.獸爪  -- 以前提過了..
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=1402
(軟陶一塊60元，大間的文具店應該可以買的到!!)
不想那麼麻煩可以自己縫製爪子...(這個好像比較麻煩吧XD)




6.其他還有強力膠.螺絲起子.剪刀.筆.擦子.針線.防滑墊(要不要都可以).美工刀
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OK~~製作開始!!!

1.----首先呢先拿出鞋子...在ㄧ張紙上面先畫上鞋子的大小~~~(日文作文老師..別當我呀XD)



2.----再來，畫上你希望的腳趾外型..(注重長度.大小.你喜歡三隻腳趾還是四隻.付不付和整體鞋子外型就好了..太小細節不用太在意)



3.----接著!把紙模子剪下來~放在泡棉板上剪下他的外型~~~~
修飾後先用強力膠在鞋頭的地方黏一小塊泡棉..為何呢?因為鞋子前面都會翹起來..所以需要固定~



接著再把它全部塗上強力膠...等待5~15分鐘(強力膠的正確用法!不是塗上去就黏上去囉!!)之後如果怕會掉..可以再擠上一些熱熔膠...之後把他們黏上去!!



4.----OK~接著.剪下一塊長條的泡棉...比對一下腳趾的長度.以及希望腳趾的高度...




確認無誤後~請在彎曲的中間作ㄧ下記號



再來.請標上腳指頭的編號..不然小心搞混XD
並且把它銷成稍微菱形的形狀...為何會要這樣呢??因為把它立體起來後呢..他就會變成一個中間比較高的腳指頭形狀...(看黏完後的照片便知)



5.----ㄧ樣~把他們黏上去...並且用廢棄的泡棉板剪成一塊一塊填滿它~

大家注意看腳趾的部份..中間突起..就是剪成菱形的主要目的




6. ----黏上毛毛布
這一部份說是最難的吧...
首先~先裁切毛毛布...裁切方法如下.千萬不行用剪刀唷!!因為剪刀會把毛都剪掉...


其實黏的方法就像是替它包上包裝紙一樣...
首先~先切好要黏的布...在上面擠上熱熔膠後~~慢慢的ㄧ部分ㄧ部份黏上去就對了!!
如果大家是用比較長的毛毛布來做的話，可以先裁成一塊一塊的..像拼圖一樣慢慢黏就可以了..因為長毛可以蓋掉你東補西補的痕跡XD

再這裡要注意一件很重要的事情!!!!
就是在黏的之前.請先把鞋帶綁到適合你可以直接不用拆鞋帶就可以穿脫的大小...
另外還要再大一點..預留空間~~因為黏上布後就沒有鞋帶好讓你拆綁囉~完成後太大或太小...穿不下去就完了XD""

7.---ㄧ番遮騰黏完布後....就來當"理髮師"拉XD~~~~
因為我覺得...獸的腳指頭的毛應該是不長才會...
所以我個人是會把他們腳趾的毛給修剪成短短的~~(注意看之前的完成圖就知道了)
腳底"拖地"的那些毛也可以修剪掉

8.----因為我十分注重顯現腳趾形狀!!!可是儘管都分開製作了..還是不夠明顯...
這一點讓我煩惱了好久....
終於~想出辦法了!!!!!
首先~先把腳趾頭細縫撐開~~~接著.在從中間擠上ㄧ些熱熔膠...接著再拿出ㄧ字的螺絲起子...重中間劃下去....慢慢的利用熱熔膠修補出腳趾的形狀...



修改文：上面的第8步驟，我第二次做腳(過了一年半XD) 之後
我發現，用熱熔膠做第八步驟一點都不好..因為熱熔膠黏到絨毛就斯不下來了
腳指之間就會留下白白的熱熔膠...一點都不推薦(尤其是深色的絨布..)

其實只要最後把腳之的毛修短,腳趾縫就會出現了!

9.----接著就可以黏上爪子拉~~~
因為不管是在行走中.爬樓梯.電動手扶梯...都很久可能踢到爪子..爪子就這樣不見了@"@
所以ㄧ定要固定一點....

首先~先把爪子底部沾上一些熱熔膠...黏在你想黏的腳指部位!!!
再來~拿出針線(也可用釣魚線.比較堅固而且是透明的)~

因為我製作爪子時就特別在四面都挖出洞...沒錯!!就跟釦子ㄧ樣.可以牢固的縫到任何地方!!!


所以.用熱熔膠黏上去後，在堅固的縫上他吧~~~~~


縫上去後再用熱熔膠填滿就很堅固囉!!!


10.----大家還記得腳底還是泡棉對吧!!!
所以怕下雨天出去滑倒的人~可以拿汽車的腳踏墊來黏在鞋底做防滑唷!!!
建議大家還是黏上去一層什麼的~畢竟柏油路很硬.泡棉很脆弱...所以沒黏的話可能出門一趟鞋底就破破爛爛的了@"@



以下~~~就完成啦~~~~~~~~~

感想...PO文好累...= ㄦ=

----------


## 逆

好詳細的做法!!
請問一下清理的方式，還有製作時間的約略長度是?

要是沒清好的話過不多久大概會充滿腳臭吧(汗)
如果在裡面使用魔鬼氈的話，不知道效果會是怎麼樣?

----------


## 狐狸

> 好詳細的做法!!
> 請問一下清理的方式，還有製作時間的約略長度是?
> 
> 要是沒清好的話過不多久大概會充滿腳臭吧(汗)
> 如果在裡面使用魔鬼氈的話，不知道效果會是怎麼樣?


清理方式的確是無法清理...
除非你可以比較細心的那刷子洗刷鞋內

其實還是可以啦.因為你面並不是塞棉花所以碰到水並不會有大礙~
只不過需要曬個好幾天!

其實建議大家不要用白色的毛.因為非常容易髒...
雖然說用白色得毛實在是"超!!"好看XD""



另外.可以建議大家穿過後
拿噴霧器裡面裝酒精80%水20%溶液(ㄧ般獸裝是50/50拉...)
往裡面適量噴灑~~~比較怕細菌的可以噴多ㄧ點..然後拿去晒乾
都可以殺菌唷!

----------


## Wolfy

說實在的要給狐狸豎起兩根大拇指.
因為做的實在是只有 "漂亮!!!" 兩的字.
那個鞋子真的是看的我超級想要的. 狐貍的手真巧.
而且我也敢穿那個出去. 很炫的耶.

假如有機會一群獸出去玩都穿這個. 應該也很帥的吧.

----------


## sanari

那個作文的題目不是我的寵物嗎？
是狐狸寫的嗎？
還沒看全文
不過狐狸家不是不能養寵物嗎？
還能寫那麼多真強

那看起來是大野狼的腳吧

----------


## lion

穿獸鞋可長高~會高個2公分
狐狸的獸鞋看起來像"外面買到"水準! 酷到不行了
狐狸還有賣嗎?XD 
是的!要是穿獸鞋外出到餐廳/電影院/旅館/圖書館，會被攔下來，服務生會說[囧!~先生 不好意思，這裡不能赤腳進來喔 ]
毛毛腳 ~申爪踢下去 :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

嘎嘎嘎!!~~好棒阿XD
害我差點在學校電腦教室暴走>W<

雖然材料有點難買的樣子ˊˇˋ|||
不過還是很感謝狐狸大阿~
提供了這麼好的資料@ˇ@/


下次有空定要試試看(笑

----------


## 狼王白牙

爪子一定要給他黏牢固一點，讓他保有動物該有的功能 -- 武器 XD

看到這些製作過程真的很佩服啊，純手工的喔~

還經過精密測量有人體力學的規劃

我想要白色的狼人腳 QQ <--穿不久就變成灰狼了，容易髒嘛

----------


## 狐狸

> 製作時間大約是ㄧ整天和一杯珍珠奶茶XD~~~
> 如果要輕鬆ㄧ點可以週休假日兩天做...
> 
> 以上是製作完成唷~~~
> 
> 使用魔鬼氈的話..又是另ㄧ種世界了XD~~
> 靠自己的頭腦發明囉!!(我也是全部都便做邊思考的...)



沙狼你真的可怕XD~沒有東西逃的過你的眼睛XD
對啦...那個是我每個禮拜要交的一篇作文...要寫400字以上~
我的寵物....用幻想的拉XD~反正老師也不會發現XD




> 材料也不會太難買啦......
> 今天調查過了~熱熔膠槍小隻是110熱熔膠3隻10元..夠你做很多~~很多~~東西了XD
> 
> 泡棉也可以自己找東西代替呀...想的道的都OK咩~





> 白色的真的很˙帥！！！！
> 可是我之前才穿出去ㄧ次...就東一塊灰西ㄧ塊黑的了....
> 
> 不然我真的還是喜歡白色XD~(雖然我這裡還有很多超適合的白色毛毛布XD)

----------


## 孤傲

狐狸大好厲害喔~ ~
跟網路上看到的一模一樣   :onion_46:  
說不定以後就自己做獸裝嚕~
狐狸大加油喔~     :onion_43:

----------


## 布雷克

我看了熱血了起來XDDDDDD

可惜材料不知道哪買XDDDDD

資金足夠資源不夠XDDDD

台中哪買的到毛毛的布呀?

----------


## 哈士奇

我也好想知道狼手,狼尾巴的做法,不知能不能提供?

----------


## 北極狼

我造對啊!
 :onion_46:  
可惜在香港買不到材料!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 月極停車場

=W= 心動了 可是不能行動...

永樂市場在哪 囧 這是最大的問題點= =

還有家人的問題XD

不過真的好想做喔@@

等家人都不在之後來做做看好了 然後在自己房間裡面跑= =+

----------


## 嶽熊

哇塞
好想要自己做做看喔XD
可是做了不敢穿出去說
我也要獸化啦>"<

另外阿~
酒精有固定的比例喔=口=
並不是酒精比較多消毒就會比較強...
以上...就這樣XD

----------


## 狐狸

> 我看了熱血了起來XDDDDDD
> 
> 可惜材料不知道哪買XDDDDD
> 
> 資金足夠資源不夠XDDDD
> 
> 台中哪買的到毛毛的布呀?


台中我親自去跑過啦~~~雖說繼光街試賣布商家的聚集地...
可是我去找過，沒有ㄧ家賣絨布的....
如過真的沒辦法...也是可以上拍賣網站買啦...
價錢是算便宜(不含運費)~~但是顏色百百種...毛的長度也不同...
買到不是自己想要的布的風險蠻大的..
這是比較吃虧的地方啦...
PS.要長毛的輸入"長毛絨布"..短毛就短毛絨布...或者是"絨布"搜尋即可..




> 我也好想知道狼手,狼尾巴的做法,不知能不能提供?


唔~~~~
手部我當初做的時候沒有紀錄製作方法耶/ㄊ\..




> =W= 心動了 可是不能行動...
> 
> 永樂市場在哪 囧 這是最大的問題點= =


在台北市~~~禮拜一沒有開市唷!!!~~
他是ㄧ棟有點老舊的建築物~~
ㄧ樓是賣雜貨(不清楚.沒進去過)2.3樓都是專門在賣布的~~
有專門在賣絨布的店~~可以去那邊摸毛毛摸到爽XD

下面是電子地圖拉~其實從台北車站用走路的就可以到了..(大概跟走到西門町ㄧ樣遠吧..)

----------


## 银狼之吻

贊一個先……真的很棒……但……本笨狼手藝很爛啊……暫時不考慮自己做……

----------


## 幻紫神鷹‧伊格

有空的話也真想做做看
然後穿著獸腳跑去鄰居家按電鈴......

----------


## 呆龍

真是好= =家裡問題= =所以有點不敢作不過真是謝謝嚕感恩@@

----------


## 迪亞狼

哦哦~終於有台北的東西啦XD，第一次覺得住台北有參與到獸裝~~

感謝狐狸大的教學，某洋還特別推薦呢！正在存錢中…這些地方我都有去過^^

----------


## 小克克

拖鞋沒有後面和到腳腕的地方
那也要用泡棉做嗎?

衣服和頭也不會做......

----------


## xzs

那那那獸裝的鞋怎麽做？？？

----------


## 斬月

泡棉可以用哪種的ㄚ
有代替品可用嗎
 :onion_57:  




獸手,獸頭,獸身,獸尾可以貼圖教我嗎  :onion_26:

----------


## 大貓貓

狐狸大好強~XD
真不知道大大是不是無聊都在想這些事情~XD
最近小的在想用髮枯做獸耳~XD

好想做唷~
但我家開店~"~
上次學公克要縫狐狸娃娃我媽都在罵了~"~
更何況是獸裝ˊˋ
等我媽不在的時候做好了~XD
(迷:算了吧你...三分鐘...)
(ME:裁縫人家很喜歡的說ˊˇˋ)

----------


## 狐狸

> 拖鞋沒有後面和到腳腕的地方
> 那也要用泡棉做嗎?


是的~可以用泡棉做
用泡棉把後面包起來貼上布就沒有兩樣了~




> 那那那獸裝的鞋怎麽做？？？


這...我也沒試過耶XD
不過應該只要做大ㄧ點應該就ㄧ樣了
因為獸裝的鞋子也是差不多ㄧ樣是用拖鞋.鞋子來做的
所以基本上沒有差異~




> 泡棉可以用哪種的ㄚ
> 有代替品可用嗎


基本上是沒有限制你要用什麼樣的材料拉XD~
主要是你覺得OK就OK了
泡棉有分好幾種的....
不要太硬可以凹成你要的弧度就可以啦XD

獸頭,獸身我還沒有開始做...囧
目前還沒有想法去做~~XD





> 狐狸大好強~XD
> 真不知道大大是不是無聊都在想這些事情~XD
> 最近小的在想用髮枯做獸耳~XD


謝謝啦XD
我主要都是再網站上找資料..
美國有很多網站有人貼自己製作過程的照片
之後再隨性發揮啦~
就像是煮飯一樣~想加ㄧ點糖就加ㄧ點糖 想加ㄧ點鹽就加ㄧ點鹽XD
照自己的想法去做. 外表OK就可以啦XD

----------


## 狼圖騰

...好像
像到極點了
我也要一雙>"<~
我要那個灰白色的那種
(媽:你說你要什麼=.=+
 我:....沒有  我什麼也沒說ˇ.ˇ"(裝死))

----------


## 卡庫爾

太·棒·了·呢！
這樣在萬聖節或是冬天下雪的時候，穿出去一定會很有型*^_^*
就是我想要的東西！
_狐狸大真棒呢~_

只是不知道渥太華或者上海哪裏有賣毛毧布的地方……
（可以拿長靴做嗎？）

----------


## 洛思緹

請問大大你可不可以把獸腳上傳到柏克萊呀?
我想買><
我家離永樂市場那麼遠,而且在台北耶!!
我根本沒有機會去嘛= =..
問一下大大,可不可以賣一份給我.......(上傳到柏克萊)
算便宜一點喔...
小獸我可是窮狼一隻(500元以內都可以^^)
拜託,我真的沒辦法去永樂市場..
賣一份給我嘛><
你去YAHOO拍賣,或者是去柏克萊賣,我會搶先買下的><

----------


## 卡庫爾

> 我家離永樂市場那麼遠,而且在台北耶!!


也許可以讓其他住在臺北的獸幫你代買布吧.

----------


## jtacrnk

500元為預算阿.....

可能非常困難
所有材料買完可能都至少3.4百以上
加上運費
除非餘料對方還要繼續運用
否則有極大的機率會做到虧本.....應該啦

還是建議你自己做
裡面除了軟陶這東西較難處理
家裡要有烤箱......我就卡在這上面~"~
但多想想應該是能拿其他東西替代的

布料的部分因較難買到零碼的
通常最低單位都要幾百
好點的4.5百都有
所以.....先有些心理準備
等你確定真下定決心再花錢
請較方便的人幫忙或合買
這樣會比較好

要養毛毛裝是很需要耐心的....= ="

----------


## phoenix411

好漂亮的爪子呀，好詳細的製作方法！比外面買的漂亮！！

----------


## Silarce

超級.........想要的啦!
有時間一定要作一雙
只是平常應該不會穿出去就是了
因為好像不好走路的樣子
我也不享受人注目－　－a

----------


## ShadelanJenn

新竹也跑了好多地方才找到這家店...(路痴= =?) 好像叫鑫韋布莊

不知道這樣的價個算不算便宜 看到長毛布 寬差不多都是五尺 價個我看到蠻喜歡的顏色的有89的也有119/ 一尺  比較便宜的顏色就比較單調是褐色 另外一種的還稍微夾帶別種的毛色 就因此而貴一點(?) 看到同樣是長毛布的最貴我好像有看到一尺就要三百左右的...不知道為什麼...沒有去細究。 

也有米色的 (找不到白色.....) 好像還有很帥的 (這樣講誰會知道是什麼= =)

今天買了兩尺 (最低一次要買兩尺) 結帳時我還以為他給錯了 看著上面寫的價錢 結果他說全部的布都有打折。 我算了一下好像是打八三折 (......)

買回家後想要縫手套，因為掉了一隻，只剩下單隻。

我還看到有迷彩服的那種印花棉布，也好想買..而且正好是特價中...一下子便宜很多...不過想一想還是算了...買了不知道要幹麻...難不成縫衣服穿? (雖然我一直很想要...)

----------


## 狐狸

在知識+看到的布算法
一碼 = 三英尺(呎) = 1碼 * 3呎/碼 * 12 吋/呎 * 2.54公分/吋 == 91.44公分/碼

我記得台中也是唯一只有鑫韋布莊有再賣絨布..可是種類很少..

永樂市場一次最少要買一碼, 長毛絨布(3cm以上的毛長)
一碼(90~100 x 130~140cm左右)都要四百~五百左右

所以除以三..一呎一百多算普通吧..

89的可能是1.2公分的長的毛的價錢吧@@"
另外要買絨布,上奇摩拍賣也很多~ 打長毛絨布去搜尋就有了

貴不會我就不知道了....不過不能摸到實際的觸感和自己想要的實際毛長..
還要另含運費....還蠻不推薦的...

----------


## 蒼月

狐狸好厲害
話說我資質鈍努
還是不大了解毛毛怎麼用上去
可以在稍微講一下下嗎?
我比較笨
不大理解@A@

----------


## 狐狸

我是亂黏亂貼, 只要注意毛向
像拼圖一樣 這裡不夠就補一下 那裏不夠就補一下xd

因為毛會遮掉亂貼的紋路
但是如果是皮革的腳或者是超極短毛的腳

有另外一種專業貼法... 但是很複雜
到時後連庫卡的腳製作一起貼上吧

----------

